# So who's going turkey hunting?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone draw the early tag? If not, who is all going on the later otc hunt? I'm in the second group and I can't wait. I have a little honey hole up in the mountains that I think I will be able to get into good and early this year on account of the low snow fall we received this winter. Can't wait to break the old 870 out and see about putting down a big tom! How about the rest of you?


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll be out there with my son. He got one his first year out, but we diddn't connect last year. So now he's even more hell bent on getting one this year. I just have to fit it in around his baseball schedule.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got an early Northern tag but I have no clue where I'll be going. This is my first year hunting turkeys. My brother in law showed me some areas but also said that most of the turkeys are staying down in the neighborhoods where people are feeding them corn. I haven't had a chance to scout since I've been TDY for the last month. I may just turn in the tag.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm hunting now! I'm setting guard on a strutting area, plenty of jakes coming thru, but I'm waiting on a big I limb-hanger.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am headin to the great inland Northwest for a week or so. Been chasing them around up there for many a year. Then a week off before the Utah OTC hunt. I have been thinking I might stop off in Idaho for a couple days, haven't actually hunted there for several years. Good luck to all you boys(and girls), hunt safe and quit wigglin around, the birds will see ya!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

OTC for me! cant wait to chase some birds! last year they got me! I have scouted more this season and hope to hammer one with my bow!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Swaner said:


> I've got an early Northern tag but I have no clue where I'll be going. This is my first year hunting turkeys. My brother in law showed me some areas but also said that most of the turkeys are staying down in the neighborhoods where people are feeding them corn. I haven't had a chance to scout since I've been TDY for the last month. I may just turn in the tag.


Sending you a PM


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

My dad and I are heading out Friday for our first Turkey hunt. I can't wait.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Had planned WY and SD in Black Hills region as usual with my 12 year old for opener but am going to wait until midweek and better weather, hopefully. Then youth hunt here followed by general season for me. Colorado in mid May if all works out and still itching to hunt. Good luck to all, where ever you find a tree to spend your time.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

My daughter and I are headed out for the youth opener. She already has a big smile just thinking about it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Swaner said:


> I've got an early Northern tag but I have no clue where I'll be going. This is my first year hunting turkeys. My brother in law showed me some areas but also said that most of the turkeys are staying down in the neighborhoods where people are feeding them corn. I haven't had a chance to scout since I've been TDY for the last month. I may just turn in the tag.


If those birds aren't roosting in the neighborhoods, figure out where they're roosting and ambush them somewhere in between. Turkeys seem to roost with plenty of daylight left (in my experience), so if they have any distance to travel, you have a shot. Get there early and catch them at fly down or before they roost in the evening. Just make sure that you're the required distance from structures (I think it's 600 feet) and make sure that the ground you are on is legal to hunt.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

No tag for me. Taking my daughter on the youth hunt!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I plan on going again this year. I have been lucky enough to get 2 birds in 2 years last year connected with a great 2 year old 9" beard bird calling him in from over 400 yards. 








the year before I connected on a little older bird but still 9" beard


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

My 10-year old son drew a LE tag so we'll be heading out. This is a first time for both of us, so I hope we can find a place to get him an opportunity. Did some scouting last week, but so far am not totally confident we've found the right area.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck to all those going out. I want to see this thread filling up with pictures in the coming weeks!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

my son and I drew Southern tags but we scouted last week and have decided it is not worth the drive to go back and hunt. Never saw a clue in the area we intended to hunt.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The 14 year old has the LE tag opening in the morning..
Took these pics 20 minutes ago....LOOKING pretty good. :O||:[attachment=2:25i4ospw]100_3206a.jpg[/attachment:25i4ospw]

The blind has been up for a few weeks now...
The birds have been struttin right in front of it regularly :!: [attachment=1:25i4ospw]100_3209a.jpg[/attachment:25i4ospw][attachment=0:25i4ospw]100_3212a.jpg[/attachment:25i4ospw]

Tomorrow morning should be fun 

Even got my 8 year old through hunters safety, bought him his first tag..
Going to let him try it on the youth hunt...


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I put a couple of toms to bed tonight, but I don't think I'm the only one that was watching them. And, with the weather forecast saying it's going to be stormy tomorrow, my expectations are sufficiently low. It will still be fun and next week looks very promising.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Saw 3 toms and a few jakes tonight. I hope I run into them again in the morning. Everybody else should just stay home...it's going to rain anyways :lol:


----------

